# Straight Bit w/Guide Bushing



## piccut (Mar 20, 2012)

Was viewing the Wood Whisperer video on making an Exact Fit Dado Jig to rout dado's. The jig looks simple enough to make but I'm a little confused on the router bit and bushing he recommended. I use my router to do some simple work and only used bits that I purchased in a kit some years ago. What the Wood Whisperer recommended was a 1/2" straight bit with a 5/8" bushing. Well, I don't have anything like that in my "kit" and went looking on the INTERNET to see what I could buy. Well, didn't find anything! Here is my question.....is this bit combination (that I'm looking for) a "standard" bit design/configuration, or do I have to purchase some special straight bit that a bushing can be attached to? Any help from the Forum would be appreciated, especially if someone could provide me with a part number(s) of what I need. Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, your Hitachi should accept PC style guide bushings. You can purchase a set of these in brass from Woodcraft, MLCS or Harbor Freight. The bit required is just a 1/2" straight bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I need to put in a plug in for the item below (guide set with extra items) ,I'm not to sure if you can still get one but it's one of the better sets I have seen and the price is great too.it maybe worth the time to check it out.

It pay's to read the forum in a big way.

Ridgid Universal Router Bushing set on clearance $10

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain...versal-router-bushing-set-clearance-10-a.html

===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

piccut said:


> Was viewing the Wood Whisperer video on making an Exact Fit Dado Jig to rout dado's. The jig looks simple enough to make but I'm a little confused on the router bit and bushing he recommended. I use my router to do some simple work and only used bits that I purchased in a kit some years ago. What the Wood Whisperer recommended was a 1/2" straight bit with a 5/8" bushing. Well, I don't have anything like that in my "kit" and went looking on the INTERNET to see what I could buy. Well, didn't find anything! Here is my question.....is this bit combination (that I'm looking for) a "standard" bit design/configuration, or do I have to purchase some special straight bit that a bushing can be attached to? Any help from the Forum would be appreciated, especially if someone could provide me with a part number(s) of what I need. Thanks.


Paul, I can remember seeing that video and I believe the size of the bit and the bushing and offset are used to set the jig. You can use different bushing/bit combination, but you would have to allow for the offset when making the jig???


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Paul - I may be mistaken, but it sounds like your confusion stems from the function of the bushing. The bushine is not part of the bit. The bushing provides a guide surface just as a roller bearing would do on many bits. The bushing is used with bits when a roller bearing is impractical. A good example is a dovetail jig. The bushing attaches to the router and follows the dovetail template of the fixture which guides the dovetail bit. A roller bearing would be impractical in this case. The bit extends through the bushing and doesn't go anywhere unless the bushing allows it. Steve from California


----------



## piccut (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I been viewing the forum and and reading other posts and finally realized what I needed. Talk about dumb? I guess I still have a lot to learn, but I'm enjoying every minute of it. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## piccut (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Steve,. I'm new to routing and I have been getting some great advice from you forum members. I now understand what I need. Going to my local HD this morning and see if I can pick up a set. Thanks again for the help.


----------

